# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn op de borst

## miekek

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb af en toe ontzettende pijn op mijn borst. Ik krimp dan in elkaar van de pijn en ben daarna ontzettend moe. Als ik dan met mijn vingers op mijn middenrif ter hoogte van mijn hart duw ga ik door de grond van de pijn. Mijn broer heeft deze klachten laatst ook gehad en heeft een ECG gehad. hierop was niets te zien, hij moet over 2 maanden terug komen voor verder onderzoek. Ik heb normaal een ontzettend lage bloeddruk 64 bij 96, maar ben hierdoor nooit duizelig of zo. Een kennis van mij heeft een tijd geleden ook een hartfilmpje laten maken met dezelfde klachten en ook bij hem werd niks geconstateerd. Hij was toen 42 jaar. Een half jaar later had hij het een stuk heviger en bleek dat hij toch al meerdere infarcten te hebben gehad. Ik heb het gevoel dat als je jong bent eventuele hartklachten niet serieus worden genomen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Miekek,

Vervelend dat je zo'n pijn hebt op je borst! 
Heb je ook last van andere klachten? Heb je de pijn op je borst alleen op een bepaald moment bv als je heel ingespannen bezig bent geweest? Ben je zelf al naar de huisarts geweest voor onderzoek?
Een vriend van mij heeft ook wel eens pijn op de borst, bij hem konden ze niks vinden qua hartafwijkingen of een spier die bekneld zat, maar hij bleek chronische hyperventilatie te hebben en dat zorgde voor dat pijnlijke gevoel en ook krijgt hij er (meer) last van als hij koffie en energydrink (caffeine) drinkt.

Ik vond de volgende informatie;
*Wat betekent pijn op de borst?*
Bij pijn op de borst denken veel mensen al snel aan een hartaandoening, zoals een hartaanval. Het is echter een verschijnsel dat veel verschillende oorzaken kan hebben. Vaak wordt het veroorzaakt door maag- en slokdarmproblemen. De onderliggende oorzaak van pijn op de borst kan onschuldig zijn, maar is soms ernstig. U kunt het beste met uw klachten naar de huisarts gaan.
*Mogelijke oorzaken van pijn op de borst zijn:*
* slokdarmproblemen en maagaandoeningen, zoals brandend maagzuur en slikproblemen;
* hartaandoeningen, zoals een hartinfarct en angina pectoris;
* stress, een paniekstoornis of depressie;
* hyperventilatie;
* een gekneusde spier of spierpijn in de spieren die tussen de ribben zitten;
* inbeelding. Sommige mensen zijn bijvoorbeeld bang om een hartaanval te krijgen, omdat iemand in hun omgeving een hartaanval heeft gehad; 
* borstvlieskanker. Dit komt heel weinig voor;
* longaandoeningen, zoals een longontsteking, longfibrose, longembolie, klaplong en longkanker;
* syndroom van Tietze.
Bij zeer heftige pijn op de borst (eventueel uitstralend naar een arm of de kaken), misselijkheid en zware transpiratie is het mogelijk een hartaanval. Bel dan direct het alarmnummer 112.
_Bron; http://www.kennisring.nl/smartsite.dws?id=57030_

Ik hoop dt je snel een oorzaak en oplossing vindt! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

